# The choice of rear bags mk4 (Russia ^_^)



## RightRides (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello. First of all, I'am sorry - my English not good )))
I need some answers about rear bags on mk4 FWD

I start to choise rear bags on my mk4 and don't know what bags are better
I reed some threads about it but cant choose

look. this is my variantes

firestone f9000 (plastic are strong enough?)










slam specialties re-5 (no need down brackets? only to chasis?)










universal aero airhouse 2 (i hear need down brackets to rear beam from pipe witch size?)










they must dont rubber!!! becouse,
my mission - slam my golf on the groung )))) but I drive on highway 200km at one sight, and I need min ~80-100mm clearance to safety drive in Russia ))))

next question.
maybe you known what maximum diameter of rear bags on mk4? with this information maybe I can choose something in Russia withouse sending from ebay.

On front suspension my choise is *universal aero sport* with ta-technics coilovers.

Thanx for reading 

My car









p.s. Many cars in Russia riding with handmade brackets:
Rubena bags 130x3 at front









and Dunlop 4 1/2" on rear axle


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

http://www.airassisted.ca/u2/Firestone-Rear-Kit


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

koni yellow rear struts. 
SS-5 Rear bags
IDF rear bag brackets

PM me, I'd be glad to help.


----------



## RightRides (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for answers. But now I have more thoughts on the choice of rear axle solutions 

my options are the right to life or they're hopeless?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

RightRides said:


> Thanks for answers. But now I have more thoughts on the choice of rear axle solutions
> 
> my options are the right to life or they're hopeless?


Смотри можешь попробовать мк5 airlift подушки на мк4 , надо только подрезать подставки,срезать шишки для пружин и подрезать заднею балку чуток.
SS5 тоже будут так же работать на проставке в 2 дуйма.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/9088987197/] IMG_6418 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/9088986625/] IMG_6419 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/9088986075/] IMG_6420 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/7892090734/] IMG_4114 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/7892093052/] IMG_4104 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/7892094616/] IMG_4100 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/7892095546/] IMG_4097 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/9354415085/] IMG_6964 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## RightRides (Jan 15, 2014)

Rat4Life said:


> Смотри можешь попробовать мк5 airlift подушки на мк4 , надо только подрезать подставки,срезать шишки для пружин и подрезать заднею балку чуток.
> SS5 тоже будут так же работать на проставке в 2 дуйма.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/9088987197/] IMG_6418 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/9088986625/] IMG_6419 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> ...


Миша ты по русски говоришь, если да то вапще будет ок)?
Need to understand f9000 or SS-5 RE-5?
What bags are better for install SS-5 or RE-5 ?


----------



## RightRides (Jan 15, 2014)

This SS-5?
and air flow goes from up of bag or from the brecket? on photo from the brecket...


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

RightRides said:


> This SS-5?
> and air flow goes from up of bag or from the brecket? on photo from the brecket...


воздух заходит с низу, верх подушки сидит прямо в плотную на ланжероне, держиться болтом к ланжерону.


----------



## RightRides (Jan 15, 2014)

Have some photos how looks rear clearance with f9000 and slam re-5(ss-5). Who is lower?


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Rat I've not seen someone lift the bag out of the spring pocket like that before.. will it still air out all the way? I have some VERY minor rubbing on my pockets and I ground them down quite a lot. Running IDF rears with SS5. On a MKIV Jetta. Interested in changing it up if it means no rubbage and working just fine.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

[BRX974URL="[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/9088987197/][img]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7311/9088987197_554c6ee79b_c.jpg[/img][/url] [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/9088987197/]IMG_6418[/url] by [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/rat4life/]misha/rat4life[/url], on Flickr"] IMG_6418 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/9088986625/] IMG_6419 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/9088986075/] IMG_6420 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/7892090734/] IMG_4114 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/7892093052/] IMG_4104 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/7892094616/] IMG_4100 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/7892095546/] IMG_4097 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/9354415085/] IMG_6964 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL][/QUOTE]

Is that a airlift double bellow mounted on a solid beam mk4? Would this work on an mk6? If so I shall pick them up this weekend.


----------

